# Mehrere BATCH Dateien per Powershell nacheinander ausführen lassen



## Max-Berater (7. November 2020)

Suche aktuell nach einer Möglichkeit, mehrere Batch Dateien, nacheinander ausführen zu lassen. Sobald der Trigger auslöst, soll eie Powershell die BAT. Dateien nacheinander abarbeiten. Wenn möglich mit einigen Sekunden Wartezeit zwischen den einzelnen Ausführungen. 

Die BAT. Dateien habe ich bereits nur die Einbindung in Powershell macht mir zu schaffen.

Wie kann ich sowas realisieren?


----------



## Sempervivum (8. November 2020)

Das ist hier ausführlich beschrieben:
https://social.technet.microsoft.com/wiki/contents/articles/7703.powershell-running-executables.aspx


----------



## Max-Berater (8. November 2020)

Vielen Dank für Deine Hilfe, ich werde mir das gerne ansehen. Danke


----------

